# Europeam cuisine



## JeromeRoss (10 mo ago)

Hello guys, I'm in culinary school and I have a task to choose the top 5 European dishes. 
Which ones do you think are the best?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It doesn't matter what we think. This is about what you think.


----------



## JeromeRoss (10 mo ago)

phatch said:


> It doesn't matter what we think. This is about what you think.


I have to do a little poll of people. So i asking people


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

To me there is no such thing as "European" dishes.
They are just to diverse.
But to help you out
Boeuf boeurguignon
Cocq au vin
Pepper steak
Risotto (even though I don't like it)
And I suppose the Shepards pie has to be there.

But I can as easily go for slavic or nordic dishes, or mediterranean


----------



## JeromeRoss (10 mo ago)

Thank you very much for all guys !


----------



## Daxocyt (11 mo ago)

What about borsh?Ukraine is an European country and its cuisine is astonishing


----------



## Châteauneuf-du-Pape (6 mo ago)

JeromeRoss said:


> Hello guys, I'm in culinary school and I have a task to choose the top 5 European dishes.
> Which ones do you think are the best?


Would say 
This is one of me favorites 
ultimately is your experience that determines


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Pretty broad question, as according to the United Nations, there are 44 countries in Europe today.

rugbraudsis
arán bocht tí
bacalhau à brás
gentse waterzooi
kleftiko


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am feeling boudin a la creme x5 today. maybe a pice of cheese too.
we will see.


----------

